# 300zx turbo help



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

I just bought an 84' 300zx and its non-turbo. I wanna put a turbo on it so i was thinkin of just finding a turbo 300zx at a junk yard and takin the manifold and what not off and boltin it to mine. Will this work? Is it a good idea? Any one done it?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Use the search function much? There's been 50 threads this month alone on the subject. Should be in the stickies somewhere too, I think. 

There are differences between the turbo and NA motors, most notably being the compression ratio, ECU and wiring and the knock sensor, injector size, and of course the required manifolds. You simply can't take a turbo off one car and slap it on another and expect it to do what you want. The supporting hardware I mentioned above has to be in place as well or all you will do is blow up your engine.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

is there a turbo kit out for it? if not what all needs to be changed to be turboed and not as mutch in the risk of blowin the engine


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Then you need to swap in the complete turbo engine and all the same hardware as the turbo car. There is no turbo kit, at least not that I'm aware of.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.redz31.com/pages/turbo.html

I would recommend doing this. I would also keep the NA bottom end and just put on a good IC.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> http://www.redz31.com/pages/turbo.html
> 
> I would recommend doing this. I would also keep the NA bottom end and just put on a good IC.


Requires 93 octane, though? With gas prices like they are, even this somewhat cheap conversion just keeps soaking the pocket. At least on the stock turbo engine you can run 87, which is like $.75 a gallon cheaper.......

It's a good site, though, and nice to see someone's done all the work required. :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> which is like $.75 a gallon cheaper.......
> 
> 
> > I hope that's an exageration.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

asleepz said:


> I hope that's an exageration.


Not around here its not. 91 octane is about $3.00, 93 octane is about $3.75 (depending on the station, but that price is average out of what I've seen) , 98 and above, to 110 race gas, goes from $4.25 to $5.75.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dang, mine is 2.89 for premium


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Dang, mine is 2.89 for premium


Nuts, and I thought you guys were gonna be hit the worst for fuel prices. Diesel is $3.25 a gallon here. There also aren't too many stations that carry 93 octane, 91 is the standard here. There are even fewer stations that carry 100+ at the pump, propbably 4 in the metro area. And 110 is only at the track.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

93 is the standard premium here. But yeah I really don't know how we're getting it this cheap. And it's not off brand gas neither, straight from Shell or Murphy USA at Wal-Mart.


----------

